# Shindaiwa weedeater not getting gas



## lazyglazer (Apr 15, 2012)

Weedeater won't start. Pour gas directly into carburator and it fires right up, but only for 2-3 seconds. This is the first start up of the season, but I drained the gas and ran it dry last dry. So new gas. I pulled the gas tube out, all connected from tank to carb. I took the filter off and tried--no different.
Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carburator needs a cleaning and possibly new gaskest/diaphragms. Is that something you are comfortable doing?


----------



## lazyglazer (Apr 15, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Sounds like the carburator needs a cleaning and possibly new gaskest/diaphragms. Is that something you are comfortable doing?


I haven't done it but with some coaching am confidant I could. Either way, I really want to do it because this is the #1 problem I have with all my 2 cycle machines.
Initial questions would be just where does the carb need to be cleaned--I've gone in pretty far and I don't see evidence of blocakage or built up junk.

Also, the diaphragm is the paper thin piece where the gas initially enters the carb from the fiuel line? Thx.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The thin piece you are looking at is the fuel pump side.The other side of the carb has the diaphragm that meters fuel entering the carb and becomes stiff with age and ethanol fuel use.Two cycle machines will use either Walbro or Zama manufactured carbs.The rebuilding/cleaning of these carbs are the same except for the repair kits required.Look on the side of the carb for the name and model number so you can order the correct repair kit for the carb you have.Here are two links to carb cleaning and part replacement.The first video doesn't show the cleaning,but the second video does.Brake parts cleaner and low air pressure are required for cleaning.Good luck.Hope this helps.


----------



## lazyglazer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks alot for the input. You mention brake cleaner--I bought Gumout carb cleaner. Is brake cleaner preferable?


----------

